# Goat barn from carport



## GLENMAR (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a carport to use as a goat barn.
It is 18x21. I got 2 sides included, so all I needed to do was finish the front and back.
I am also going to divide the inside into two loafing areas and a milking area along with a 6x6 kid stall.
Here's my progress so far.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## hcppam (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

DH and I have thought about getting an old carport and using it as a goat shelter. Definately will be following this thread.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks. We are going to finish the inside next. May wait to finish the top of the front until after the summer heat.
I will post pictures of the progress.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's the inside of the barn so far. I am leaving the ends fairly open at least until winter.


Iris looking into milking area from one of the two loafing stalls.





Stella was in the milking area looking into the loafing stall. I am going to brick in the floor of the milking area.





Loafing stall





Second loafing stall with hay rack.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Here's the inside of the barn so far. I am leaving the ends fairly open at least until winter.
> 
> 
> Iris looking into milking area from one of the two loafing stalls.
> ...


Thanks for updating your carport/barn.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 14, 2012)

You have really done a great job!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice - I would love to do this.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 14, 2012)

It's really looking spiffy!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice!! I know someone that used a cinder-block car port (it's like a 1 1/2 car carport) and made it into a chicken coop. It's all closed in with cinder-blocks (except the font, of course) and has a concrete pad, which makes it pretty easy to clean.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. We still have a little work to do on it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 14, 2012)

I love it


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 15, 2012)

what a great idea, i love it...It looks great!


----------

